How many types of tag or sub or board (something like that) in E-community? - iuhisnv
======
ManeeshKumar
There is a few codes in a community but BBCode is an exceptional execution of
HTML. Whether you can really utilize BBCode in your posts on the gathering is
dictated by the executive. Likewise you can debilitate BBCode on a for each
post premise by means of the posting structure. BBCode itself is comparable in
style to HTML, labels are encased in square sections [ and ] as opposed to <
and > and it offers more noteworthy control over what and how something is
shown. Contingent upon the format you are utilizing you may discover adding
BBCode to your posts is made much less demanding through an interactive
interface over the message zone on the posting structure. Indeed, even with
this you may locate the accompanying aide helpful.

[http://www.platooh.com](http://www.platooh.com)

------
cauterized
Start with no more than three boards.

Grow the board list proportionally to the square root of your (active)
community size. Otherwise you spread conversation too thin and you community
feels like a ghost town.

A rule of thumb I like is to split a board when someone checking in daily
wouldn't be able to easily locate the conversations they participated in
yesterday. On a paginated bulletin board that would be when you regularly get
daily activity in more threads than your page size.

